
Europeana Collections, a Portal of 48M Free Artworks, Books, Videos, Artifacts - Red_Tarsius
http://www.openculture.com/2016/01/europeana-collections-a-portal-of-48796394-artworks-books-videos.html
======
dmix
> "The illiterate of the future will not be the person who cannot read. It
> will be the person who does not know how to learn."

This concept seems to be becoming closer to reality. Especially as every kid
now has a smartphone.

The cliche path to illiteracy in America in recent years has been kids forced
to attend 'dropout factory' public schools because they live in a particular
neighbourhood and got assigned to it. Ideally the problem can be narrowed down
to "the person without the parenting or cultural environment that promotes
learning". Rather than not having a choice.

~~~
ahartman00
Agree so much. However I want to add that motivation plays a factor here as
well. I know too many people who think that once high school is over, reading
is over. As someone who spends 1-2 hours per day reading, not counting
software blogs, I am horrified by that attitude. And how many people goofed
off in school? (I admit I did that a bit too much back then)

"the person without the parenting or cultural environment that promotes
learning"

Exactly. I saw a program a few years ago in Milwaukee. Basically they assigned
mentors to struggling schools to help the kids work through the problems that
were distracting them. The results were solid double digit improvements in
both the percentage of kids passing, and reducing the number of disciplinary
incidents. I wish I could recall the name, I have searched for it before. This
needs to be in every struggling school.

------
silasb
Source here: [https://github.com/europeana/europeana-portal-
collections](https://github.com/europeana/europeana-portal-collections)

------
fasteo
Maybe not enough meat for a separate HN submit, but worth highlighting:

>>> "Where is the Life we have lost in living? Where is the wisdom we have
lost in knowledge? Where is the knowledge we have lost in information?"

Written in 1934 by T.S. Elliot [1]

[1] [http://www.tech-samaritan.org/blog/2010/06/16/choruses-
from-...](http://www.tech-samaritan.org/blog/2010/06/16/choruses-from-the-
rock-t-s-eliot/)

------
acqq
It seems the portal is actually here:

[http://www.europeana.eu/portal](http://www.europeana.eu/portal)

------
josinalvo
Does anyone know if the project releases all its assets in one license?

~~~
summarite
Europeana is an EU initiative to bring together digital collections of
museums, archives, etc from around the EU and make them accessible, findable
etc. While they try to encourage everyone to use CC it depends on the
organisation that is putting the stuff online, their own rights to it (eg art
is often loaned) and how it's put online (commercial photographer or similar
might offer to put them for free online in order to be able to sell reuse
licenses). So it's a mixed back but last time i checked most seemed to be free
to use and share.

